# It's War Baby! Sort of ...



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hefner declares war on bedroom politics | The Lookout - Yahoo! News

This is just filled with funny and irony and awesome.

_"Ron Paul was no better, believing that the birth control pill did not cause immorality but that immorality creates the problem of wanting to use the pill. Mitt Romney vowed to see a constitutional amendment banning same-sex marriage and to overturn Roe v. Wade."_

And this gem from JaneDough.com;

_" Though many argue he had a role in the sexual revolution and provided lots of opportunities for women, he also sends the message that it's acceptable to juggle multiple significant others at once, all the while objectifying them publicly."_

Riiight ... because obviously the members of Hef's harem are far too stupid to realize they are being objectified. 

Thank goodness we have an eighty-year old reigniting the sexual revolution ...


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

What I find particularly fascinating about the whole thing is how basically ONE guy a few hundred years ago started it all. It's fascinating to compare Judeo-Christian values to Buddhist ones. In the Buddhist religion, nobody ever said "sex is bad" so it's just not a cultural meme at all. That's why all the truly weird porn comes from Japan. As I understand it, they're perfectly fine with pretty much everything so long as it's done in private.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'll never forget my buddy, back around college , talking about the first time he met and had dinner with his girlfriend's parents.

Her mother was asking lots of probing questions, "So do you spend a lot of time together? Are you two _really_ close?"

And the dad who had been sitting there in silence just piped up and said;

"Dot, leave the boy alone. F*cking is for private."

We still throw that line out occasionally, and laugh.


----------

